# 2013 Beetle Door Lock Malfunction



## kevineugenius (Aug 29, 2015)

I have a couple of problems with my wife's Beetle and I'm not sure where to begin. I don't like taking cars to the dealer and turning loose their techs as they're usually a little inexperienced and sometimes just start swapping out parts and hoping for the best... while I'm paying for each part and the labor.

So anyway, the door locks on the car have two problems; I'm unsure if they're related. The first problem is very consistent. Each time the speedometer goes from 9 MPH to 10 MPH the car will automatically lock the doors twice. So, imagine sitting in stop-n-go traffic or going through a parking lot with speed bumps so you travel at 15 MPH, then 5, then 15 again etc. Each time you speed up to 10 (it doesn't do it if you slow down from 11+ to 10) you hear clicka clicka as the door locks are triggered twice.

Secondly, on an inconsistent basis of maybe twice per week, the driver door just won't unlock. We'll reach the car and hit the button on the fob and hear the unlock sound of the passenger door but the driver door remains locked. Sometimes re-locking and then unlocking again will work, sometimes it won't and the door has to be opened from the inside.

Does anyone know what this might signify and what I need to do to fix it?


----------



## kevineugenius (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry I can't be of much help but my 12 had the same thing happen (your second problem) but only a few occasions and it went away on its own. Never could duplicate the problem again. 

Over the last 3 yrs and 40+k miles I've noticed it will get a mind of its own every now and then and act up but usually goes back to normal. For example right now my blinker won't make any sounds when activated. It's done this before for a few days and came back on and never acted up again until recently. Been out for a week now...

Love the car and all but if you want to keep it you will have to get used to stuff like this and also stuff just randomly failing. Quite disappointing IMO as my wife's lil Hyundai has been the exact opposite. Almost 10yrs and 140+k and have only done routine stuff and a battery! Thought the car would be a total ****can and fall apart but it has proven me wrong


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Know anyone with vagcom close to you? Sounds like either a module is malfunctioning or the coding is screwed up. 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## kevineugenius (Aug 29, 2015)

drtechy said:


> Know anyone with vagcom close to you? Sounds like either a module is malfunctioning or the coding is screwed up.
> 
> posted via tapatalk


No but I see a couple cheapies after a quick search; maybe I'll pick one up.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

dont buy a cheap knock off - some have had bad experiences with them locking up the ecu. try to find a genuine ross-tech micro can cable. look through the classifieds for a used one if you dont want to buy a new one.


----------



## shovelhead84 (Nov 27, 2010)

Friend of mine had issues with his MK5 door module. Sounds like you have similar issues where it would decide to (un)lock as it wanted. We did a teardown and examined the module board. We found fractures in the solder joints. It was a relatively easy fix. There is a walkthrough in my signature. It is for a MK5 R32, but the same type of module has been used for years. Maybe it will help.


----------



## kevineugenius (Aug 29, 2015)

Went to a dealer and they diagnosed it as the actuator on the left and possibly the right one as well. They wanted $1200+ to fix it so I told them that was ludicrous and I wasn't going to spend 10% the value of the car on door locks. Bought new actuators for $270 shipped, will install when I get them. I have seen the repair videos but opted to go for new ones. I will tear apart the old ones anyway and see if I see that same solder breakage.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

My 2013 beetle only has 4500 miles on it, 3 cars, a truck and a Harley. 

My 2010 GTI, 9300 miles on it.

This is why i bought an extended warranty on the beetle and the GTI.

Because of my low mileage the warranties, 5 years or 75,000 miles, both only 800 dollars each, full coverage no deductible.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

kevineugenius said:


> Went to a dealer and they diagnosed it as the actuator on the left and possibly the right one as well. They wanted $1200+ to fix it so I told them that was ludicrous and I wasn't going to spend 10% the value of the car on door locks. Bought new actuators for $270 shipped, will install when I get them. I have seen the repair videos but opted to go for new ones. I will tear apart the old ones anyway and see if I see that same solder breakage.


Bumping this old thread because a busted door lock is one of a few problems with our 2012. Anyone with a DIY for opening up the door and replacing the lock motor? I hate removing these big interior trim panels, they never come off cleanly or go back on without a fight.

Anything else I should do while the doors are opened up?


----------



## Yogibearal (Apr 17, 2014)

g-man_ae said:


> Bumping this old thread because a busted door lock is one of a few problems with our 2012. Anyone with a DIY for opening up the door and replacing the lock motor? I hate removing these big interior trim panels, they never come off cleanly or go back on without a fight.
> 
> Anything else I should do while the doors are opened up?


Unfortunately it's not just the beetle. The door actuators have always been problematic for VW. Unfortunately I haven't done this on the beetle, but on Jetta and Passat - get extra door clips because you'll likely break some and need to replace them. The beetle has the metal at the upper part of the door trim so not sure how that comes off. But on most other VWs you need to find the location of 2-3 screws holding the panel in place and then use panel removal tool for the rest. Then slide the panel upwards then pull out.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Yogibearal said:


> Unfortunately it's not just the beetle. The door actuators have always been problematic for VW. Unfortunately I haven't done this on the beetle, but on Jetta and Passat - get extra door clips because you'll likely break some and need to replace them. The beetle has the metal at the upper part of the door trim so not sure how that comes off. But on most other VWs you need to find the location of 2-3 screws holding the panel in place and then use panel removal tool for the rest. Then slide the panel upwards then pull out.


Never had this problem in any of my VWs, even past 100k miles, until the 2012 Beetle.


----------



## drag79stang (Jul 30, 2016)

*yep*

Yep. My 2013 beetle has a mind of its own when it comes to unlocking the d/s door. Locks just fine, (along with all the other locks), but d/s, not so much.
And, of course, it stays LOCKED on the most unfortunate/inopportune times. (i.e. in a hurry/raining, etc, etc).
In either case, I've purchased a latch module already, just a bit apprehensive about doing the R&R

I've done this same repair on my previous bug, (2002), (same door even), but just wondering if the 2012+ newer bugs are pretty much the same?


----------



## phillpez (Feb 2, 2005)

My wifes 12 Beetle does the locking and unlocking thing randomly at random speeds... I have read you and turn off the unlock feature on some of the dash display interfaces. We dont have the one where you can turn off the door unlock so it needs to be done via Vag-Com. not sure if this helps any.


----------



## krzysiek033 (May 21, 2020)

My 08 new bettle was locking itself every time I got 10mph. I simply disabled auto lock function with the scan tool.


----------



## Kat123 (Jul 4, 2020)

krzysiek033 said:


> My 08 new bettle was locking itself every time I got 10mph. I simply disabled auto lock function with the scan tool.


I have the same problem as the OP. 
Can you tell me how to disable auto lock (do I need to buy scan tool)? Of do you think I should have dealer do it?


----------



## cmsgtgm170 (9 mo ago)

kevineugenius said:


> I have a couple of problems with my wife's Beetle and I'm not sure where to begin. I don't like taking cars to the dealer and turning loose their techs as they're usually a little inexperienced and sometimes just start swapping out parts and hoping for the best... while I'm paying for each part and the labor.
> 
> So anyway, the door locks on the car have two problems; I'm unsure if they're related. The first problem is very consistent. Each time the speedometer goes from 9 MPH to 10 MPH the car will automatically lock the doors twice. So, imagine sitting in stop-n-go traffic or going through a parking lot with speed bumps so you travel at 15 MPH, then 5, then 15 again etc. Each time you speed up to 10 (it doesn't do it if you slow down from 11+ to 10) you hear clicka clicka as the door locks are triggered twice.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmsgtgm170 (9 mo ago)

We are also experiencing the same problem.

Hope there is a solution out there that can resolve these 2 issues.

Plz Assistance greatly appreciated!


----------

